# VapeKing G12 and not happy



## VapeSnow (17/10/14)

Hi guys 

First of all i hope everyone out there is having a great evening. Got this Gi2 box mod this morning and to say the least im not happy. 

My first impression was did i buy my son a new play phone. It look like a silver play toy, i cant see why this mod is so expensive REALLY!!!!. Its bad quality, worst clone i ever seen and bought. 

I got home charged my battery's and lets vape this toy. Wow 510 connection is stuffed. Not one of my rda or rta will turn in on this mod. 

So to be honest i don't want it i don't want to swap it around. I just think i will totally stay away from clones. All about the authenticity. 

So please @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff sort me out. I would like a refund.


----------



## Melinda (17/10/14)

@VapeSnow Stroodlepuff posted during the week that she and Gizmo is going away from Thursday till Monday Afternoon, so give them a call I would say on Tuesday. I'm sure they will help you out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/14)

Melinda said:


> @VapeSnow Stroodlepuff posted during the week that she and Gizmo is going away from Thursday till Monday Afternoon, so give them a call I would say on Tuesday. I'm sure they will help you out!


Thanks @Melinda i would definitely do that. Thx for the info!!


----------



## GerharddP (17/10/14)

I bought a zna 30 from them today and if I take 1 or 2 puffs it says too hot and shuts off. Taking it back tomorrow


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> I bought a zna 30 from them today and if I take 1 or 2 puffs it says too hot and shuts off. Taking it back tomorrow


Looks like both there new electronic mods is bad clones!?


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/14)

Dont get me wrong there service is great and this can happen to anybody. They bought bad clones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (17/10/14)

The build quality is realy good except for the guts it seems


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> The build quality is realy good except for the guts it seems


I cant even test my guts lol


----------



## TylerD (17/10/14)

This sucks! Hope you guys sort it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (17/10/14)

Sure that we will. They have realy good service there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (17/10/14)

My good friend had the same problem with the zna 30w mod clone. They have fantastic service I don't know y they just don't stock the hana modz clones they sell well and are not bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (17/10/14)

@VapeSnow man that sucks. Is the 510 stripped or does your atties just not screw in properly like the issues with some Reo's?


----------



## kimbo (17/10/14)

dr phil said:


> My good friend had the same problem with the zna 30w mod clone. They have fantastic service I don't know y they just don't stock the hana modz clones they sell well and are not bad at all.



I have the same with mine but i cant take it back i bought it in china. I am very keen to open it i think it is more of a build quality thing, maybe a dry joint or something. I will keep the forum posted


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/14)

kevkev said:


> @VapeSnow man that sucks. Is the 510 stripped or does your atties just not screw in properly like the issues with some Reo's?


Hi buddy. No i cant even get my attys to turn in. And im not going to force it. It will strip and then a 2k mod in his moer. Lol


----------



## Dr Phil (17/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi buddy. No i cant even get my attys to turn in. And im not going to force it. It will strip and then a 2k mod in his moer. Lol


I have to agree with u spending 2k on a mod there should be no issues with the 510 connection ur tanks should just be sliding on for that price


----------



## kevkev (17/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi buddy. No i cant even get my attys to turn in. And im not going to force it. It will strip and then a 2k mod in his moer. Lol


Yup, also wont take a chance.


----------



## Silver (17/10/14)

One needs the retailers to sort out the good clones from the bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (17/10/14)

What I don't understand is my friend bought his zna 30w mod from them and had the "to hot issue". I don't know y they just don't pull them off the shelves


----------



## GerharddP (17/10/14)

Wish I knew about this beforehand..taking it back tomorrow if they are open to find one that works


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> Wish I knew about this beforehand..taking it back tomorrow if they are open to find one that works


Good luck buddy. I think the batch they got is a faulty one. It has to be the problem with the chip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (17/10/14)

Thats so wrong...wetting another man's bat like that. I dont have safe chemistry batts you know. But thanks, guess its a refund then.


----------



## GerharddP (18/10/14)

Went to VK today, got my refund with no hassles at all. Thank you guys. You rock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (18/10/14)

When will they be back at vapeking?


----------



## GerharddP (18/10/14)

The guy at the shop said tomorrow but I dont know at what time. They are very helpfull though so you shouldnt have a problem im sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (19/10/14)

It does bring up one important question though, should a vendor test all items before shipping them?

Some folks get very upset if the item is not in the original wrapping and yet others expect each unit to be tested thoroughly. I've had clients for whom I've opened a product to show them and then insist on taking a wrapped one when they buy it.

Maybe a poll should be had on this...

EDIT: Test where feasible that is .. how does on test a nautilus mini atomiser for example..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> It does bring up one important question though, should a vendor test all items before shipping them?
> 
> Some folks get very upset if the item is not in the original wrapping and yet others expect each unit to be tested thoroughly. I've had clients for whom I've opened a product to show them and then insist on taking a wrapped one when they buy it.
> 
> ...


The gi2 they could have tested. Its in a pouch there was no box. And i believe because its clones the vendors need to test the units. It comes from China and is made in bulk.

Customers have to understand, if they expect a working product to be delivered u need to open it and test it. Thats the steps that needs to be taken.

@JakesSA i had the same issue with the copper nemesis i bought from you last week. Locking ring did not turn. You sorted me out very quickly but if you guys tested the product before shipping i would never ever had a problem.


----------



## JakesSA (19/10/14)

Exactly and I still rue the moment I decided to not test that unit.

I have however seen a client inspect the positive connector on a mod and if there is any kind of mark on it declare it a used item and unacceptable. So what I'd like to know, what the general opinion on this is? Personally I'd prefer to test all of 'em as a rule.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jtgrey (19/10/14)

Hi all . @VapeSnow my heart is broken now , I am at the point of buying one but now I do not know if I want to . Wonder if all the clones are going to be like that . And then the problem you say that it even looks and feels cheap . I want to thank you for sharing your opinion with us because I think you saved me 2k . 

What would you rather buy now ? or do you think we should wait until the Gi2 clones get up to standard.


----------



## jtgrey (19/10/14)

@JakesSA . I would not mind if my stuff gets tested before shipping because their is nothing worse than waiting for your parcel only to open it and find that your brand new mod is not working . 
What I would suggest is to test the products that you ship especially if the client is far .


----------



## Alex (19/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Exactly and I still rue the moment I decided to not test that unit.
> 
> I have however seen a client inspect the positive connector on a mod and if there is any kind of mark on it declare it a used item and unacceptable. So what I'd like to know, what the general opinion on this is? Personally I'd prefer to test all of 'em as a rule.



I would always prefer a tested working item, over a "new" untested one.

In the IT world, out of the box failures are fairly common. My rule is always to torture test items first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil (19/10/14)

I have my personal rule I only buy my mods from Vape club.they always test the mods before sending them even give the battery a good chargé.


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Hi all . @VapeSnow my heart is broken now , I am at the point of buying one but now I do not know if I want to . Wonder of all the clones are going to be like that . And then the problem that you say it even looks and feels cheap . I want to thank you for sharing your opinion with us because I think you saved me 2k .
> 
> What would you rather buy know ? or do you think we should wait until the Gi2 clones get up to standard.


Hi okay in my opinion it looks a bit cheap but look there is no scratches on it the screen looks nice and I WONDER how it vapes as i cant test it. Lol. But to be honest i tested all the box mods and the quality of this one is not for me. The ipv3 or the new vaporshark dna40 would be a very nice buy. Im looking into the new dna40 as it has coil heat control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> @JakesSA . I would not mind if my stuff gets tested before shipping because their is nothing worse than waiting for your parcel only to open it and find that your brand new mod is not working .
> What I would suggest is to test the products that you ship especially if the client is far .


I agree 100% with u!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Vape (19/10/14)

Look we have had one or two issues with units that we have sold. It's embarrassing from a vendor point of view and heartbreaking for a customer to receive faulty units. Some units that were not sealed we have tested to ensure this does not happen. Like Vape Club says they come sealed and sometimes they are shrink wrapped again in the box and clients can be difficult if these have been opened. I'm all for testing and if people are happy for us to do it, we will  

I think a vote post should go up on this issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (19/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Look we have had one or two issues with units that we have sold. It's embarrassing from a vendor point of view and heartbreaking for a customer to receive faulty units. Some units that were not sealed we have tested to ensure this does not happen. Like Vape Club says they come sealed and sometimes they are shrink wrapped again in the box and clients can be difficult if these have been opened. I'm all for testing and if people are happy for us to do it, we will
> 
> I think a vote post should go up on this issue.



Maybe put a tick box on the check out page to have it opened and tested, i am sure some ppl will not tick that if the buy an atty, but will choose that option if the but a regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Look we have had one or two issues with units that we have sold. It's embarrassing from a vendor point of view and heartbreaking for a customer to receive faulty units. Some units that were not sealed we have tested to ensure this does not happen. Like Vape Club says they come sealed and sometimes they are shrink wrapped again in the box and clients can be difficult if these have been opened. I'm all for testing and if people are happy for us to do it, we will
> 
> I think a vote post should go up on this issue.


I agree. Can maybe start a post where all the vendors can give there point of view and customers can vote.


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Maybe put a tick box on the check out page to have it opened and tested, i am sure some ppl will not tick that if the buy an atty, but will choose that option if the but a regulated mod.


Thats a very good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (19/10/14)

It may not be practical to select "test on checkout", there may not be enough time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> It may not be practical to select "test on checkout", there may not be enough time.


I like @kimbo's idea. Maybe have line that states delivery might be delayed if testing is required.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (19/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> It may not be practical to select "test on checkout", there may not be enough time.



@JakesSA have it selected by default, and the client can untick if he/she dont need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> It does bring up one important question though, should a vendor test all items before shipping them?
> 
> Some folks get very upset if the item is not in the original wrapping and yet others expect each unit to be tested thoroughly. I've had clients for whom I've opened a product to show them and then insist on taking a wrapped one when they buy it.
> 
> ...



Hi @JakesSA 

I think it's good you bring up this issue and it's healthy for us to discuss it - 

In my view, retailers should act as "filters" for the general vaping public. 
Retailers generally know more about the products than the average vaper. They should use their experience to select wisely. 

When it comes to clones which, we all know can be problematic, I would like my retailer to sort out the good from the bad. So that when I buy a clone I know it's not a "bad one" but a "good" one. As a customer I would pay a bit more if I knew that my retailer had gone to the trouble of sorting out the good from the bad. Perhaps this means online research or testing one unit from a batch. Whatever the means, as long as the outcome is a good one and I get a good experience. I will pay for that.

I think it's dangerous to bring in something "new and exciting" and announce it and get customers all excited about it - and then not test it - only to find that it's a bad batch or just a bad product altogether. This means unhappy customers and product returns. In the long run that should prove more costly and would only serve to leave a bad taste in the mouth for the customer.

Given the extent and popularity of clones, I do feel this issue of testing and filtering is something that would be of great service to customers and the vaping community in general.

Please note I am not trying to tell the retailers how to do things. I am just sharing my own perspective as a customer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

I think we all know that it is a gamble when buying chinese mass produced equipment and that there will be duds from time to time. Its a shared risk on buyer as well as retailer. If its a dud, surely the retailer will exchange - inconvenience to both parties. However if its an authentic device with a high price value, the ball game changes, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## andro (19/10/14)

I totally agree with @johan . If i wanted a reAl zna i was gonna spend 3 or 4 k . And could still be a problem and after i will have to ship it back to us etc . Im happy with my clone got here . But im not gonna moan at the fact that is not perfect and may have a scratch. 
When the mod is totally useless is a different thing. Vendor off course will change , but we need to remember that at the end if not just due to the vendor because for sure they try to get the best clone as possible ,and if we want a real mod just get the real thing at the real price .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/14)

Hi Vapesnow

I am very sorry to hear this. We have sold plenty on these gi2's and not one of them has had a problem. In fact @Gizmo uses one every day as his all day device. 

I will sort this out for you tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Vapesnow
> 
> I am very sorry to hear this. We have sold plenty on these gi2's and not one of them has had a problem. In fact @Gizmo uses one every day as his all day device.
> 
> I will sort this out for you tomorrow


Thx @Stroodlepuff I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

@Stroodlepuff how you going to sort it out?? Should i pack it in a box and are you going to arrange courier company to collect. Ill would like a refund.


----------



## Dale Edwards (29/10/14)

I have read all of the posts, and have to agree with @JakesSA . I am a new Vape King Agent and did research into all the offerings, and what caught my eye was their support. I also import other industrial machines, and certain ones you can check, others not. As an agent for Vape King I can confirm we are instructed to swop out faulty stock when the fault lies with the product or refund the client if that is what the client asks for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (30/10/14)

A poll indeed!


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

maybe vendors should give customers an option for testing. or alternatively state on their website and add a disclaimer on their email that all clone mods will be tested before being shipped and add a day to delivery time. this will avoid customers from getting faulty units and also informs them as to why the delivery will take an additional day

Reactions: Like 1


----------

